# Fun day at UKC weight pull



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Some friends of ours were putting on a UKC weight pull locally this weekend. We both had to work on Saturday but decided to go up and show support today. We didn't take any dogs, as we don't really pull or show with the UKC (mostly ADBA and NKC) but I tell you what it was alot of fun! 

I ended up coming back home and getting Tutu. I have never pulled anyone with the UKC but it was great. A good workout for the NKC Nationals next weekend and everyone was so nice.

Tutu took first place in 45-60lb pulling 1860lbs. 

Our good friends Dennis Pits brought Hemi out and for several rounds we were the only two left pulling.

Hemi did great and took body pound and most weight pulled!

It was alot of fun and now I am excited about the show in December.

Stephanie


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't believe a 45-60lb dog can pull that much weight. It just amazes me. Sounds like it was a lot of fun. Did you happen to take any pictures?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

No, darn it! I didn't even take my camera. We really just went to lend support to a newish club and say hi to our friends but when we got there they hadn't started yet and seeing the track etc. I just ran back home and grabbed Tutu. lol 

I am telling you weight pull is an addiction. :hammer:

The club that was hosting did say that they will post pics on their site so I will keep checking, maybe they will post up a couple of Tutu or Hemi.

Stephanie


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Guessing by the numbers that it was on wheels? Just curious, where at? I'd like to get a UKC pull club started up in OK someday.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, it was Tutu's first time on a wheeled cart and she didn't seem to care at all. LOL

It was in Morristown, TN. At TSC. Which was really cool. TSC let them use the warehouse for free, paid for half the ribbons and supplied the weight (dog food). 

We were talking about going back and seeing if they would do the same thing for the ADBA club we are trying to get started here. It was a good location, not enough room to do conformation also but big enough for weight pull.

Stephanie


----------

